# I've just purchased Soundtoys 5...



## pfmusic (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello,

I've just purchased Soundtoys 5 at a great price.
*
Would love to hear your favourite plug-ins/presets from this bundle?*

I got Little Plate for free last year and love it, so decided to go for the bundle.

Cheers
Patrick


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 31, 2018)

Decapitator for drums and Little Echo Boy and Echoboy for anything. Yes, Little Plate was free and that's great too. You can't really go wrong with any of it actually.


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 31, 2018)

Dr Belasco said:


> Decapitator for drums and Little Echo Boy and Echoboy for anything. Yes, Little Plate was free and that's great too. You can't really go wrong with any of it actually.



Thanks for your thoughts. Looking forward to exploring all the plug-ins. 

Cheers


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 31, 2018)

The best plug-in suite out there. I’ve probably used Echoboy on every single track I’ve written. Be sure to play around with the *STYLE EDIT*, that’s where things can get creative. Opening the lower panel.


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 31, 2018)

Love Soundtoys also. I'd had several individual plugs (free) but you gotta have all of them. Make sure to play with the effects rack! I use echo boy and little micro shift *all* the time


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 31, 2018)

ryanstrong said:


> The best plug-in suite out there. I’ve probably used Echoboy on every single track I’ve written. Be sure to play around with the *STYLE EDIT*, that’s where things can get creative. Opening the lower panel.



Thanks Ryan, will explore the Style edit part. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 31, 2018)

jonnybutter said:


> Love Soundtoys also. I'd had several individual plugs (free) but you gotta have all of them. Make sure to play with the effects rack! I use echo boy and little micro shift *all* the time


Thanks Jonny, been watching some reviews on Youtube and decided to go for it. Great price for the bundle. Cheers


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 31, 2018)

pfmusic said:


> Thanks Jonny, been watching some reviews on Youtube and decided to go for it. Great price for the bundle. Cheers



There are cool and interesting presets in the effects rack that are a fun point of departure (or useable). It's cool that you can build a rack of effects and then wet/dry blend whole rack (w/out using an aux return). 

I've been able to really fill up my plugin folder with a lot of cool stuff this year, but Soundtoys really stands out. Very powerful and very musical


----------



## Guffy (Mar 31, 2018)

I use Decapitator and Echoboy all the time. Also love the tremolator.
SieQ = Nice. 
LittlePlate = Cool for sound design.
I haven't really taken the time to learn the rest, but FilterFreak and Crystallizer seems cool aswell.


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 31, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> I use Decapitator and Echoboy all the time. Also love the tremolator.
> SieQ = Nice.
> LittlePlate = Cool for sound design.
> I haven't really taken the time to learn the rest, but FilterFreak and Crystallizer seems cool aswell.



Thanks for the feedback


----------



## bc3po (Apr 1, 2018)

Little radiator. Usually on short strings or aggressive perc. I wish I didn’t love echoboy. But it’s amazing.


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 1, 2018)

I've been playing around with Soundtoys 5 tonight and I'm really impressed with the sounds they create.

Just scratched the surface of what they can bring to my music.


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 1, 2018)

Lovin' the Effect rack too


----------



## JC_ (Apr 2, 2018)

I think Soundtoys 5 is my favorite plugin suite. Definitely play around with Crystallizer if you haven't yet.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 2, 2018)

Welcome to the club.

Use them in every single track and Echoboy is my delay of choice.

It can do much more though - used as saturation etc if one so desired.

Be prepared to lose hours now though...there’s so much you can do with the suite!


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 3, 2018)

Chris Hurst said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Use them in every single track and Echoboy is my delay of choice.
> 
> ...



I've been experimenting with Soundtoys over the last few and I'm well impressed with the effects.

Lost so many hours.

So much to explore


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 4, 2018)

Just picked up Soundtoys 5 during the killer Easter sale (seems like it really paid to jump on the Little Plate train last year, too!) and I have to say I'm blown away. I'd been on the fence with an Eventide H9 lately but ST5 has stopped my H9 jones dead in its tracks for now. Makes sense there is overlap in developers between Eventide and ST because they're both the best sounding FX going. ST5 is going to offer months if not years of awe and exploration, I'm sure. Sale ends tomorrow, by the by.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 4, 2018)

Little Plate - Best Plate Reverb out there, saying allot with how good UAD, Waves, etc are

Echoboy (jr) - Best Delay out there IMO, and there allot to choose from. Very musical.

Sie-q - Smooth, Warm, 3D EQ cuts are rather good.

Decapitator - Fantastic Saturation, 5 flavors

Devil Loc - Add to still digital drums for grit.

Radiator - Very nice vintage, grit Altec Tube vibe

Crystalizer - Great for sound design

Phase Mistress - Classy, warm musical Phaser, no cheese here

Do not forget to utilize the Sound rack feature for stacking effects/sound design. You can download free ST5 rack presets here:
http://www.soundtoys.com/outer-limits/


----------



## KMA (Apr 4, 2018)

pfmusic said:


> *Would love to hear your favourite plug-ins/presets from this bundle?*



Decapitator, EchoBoy, Crystallizer, DevilLoc, Filter Freak and Primal Tap are all staggeringly good. Come to think of it, so are the rest of them!

Welcome to the SoundToys party.


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Do not forget to utilize the Sound rack feature for stacking effects/sound design. You can download free ST5 rack presets here:
> http://www.soundtoys.com/outer-limits/



Agreed on all of that, synthpunk. I’m noticing it’s equally good for everyday use, special mix sweetening, and really unique sound design. It’ll end up my Swiss Army knife. And cheers for the link to the presets! Can’t wait to play.


----------



## Eckoes (Apr 4, 2018)

Congrats! I’m no pro mix engineer, but I am *so* glad I purchased the full bundle a couple years ago. ST5 has me covered for creative fx and their saturation is second to none in my opinion.

I love Little Plate, but I’m hoping they come out with the ‘big brother’ version because for me the Abbey Road Plates still sound better. But the flip side is that the Abbey Road Plates crush my cpu. I mean, it makes my computer work harder than any other plugin I own. Little Plate barely makes my comp sweat so I’m hoping they come out with a more full featured version that will get me closer to the ARP without giving my computer a heart attack.

But man ST5 is a great suite. Just all around amazing, and I haven’t really even scratched the surface yet.


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 5, 2018)

It's refreshing to see a thread where everyone is in agreement and really happy with a product! 

Quite a testament to Soundtoys!


----------



## KEM (Apr 5, 2018)

Soundtoys is incredible, I bought the bundle over Black Friday last year and their plugins have made their way into each of my projects since, and very extensively too.

My personal favorite is the Crystallizer, it's an incredible sound design tool.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah Soundtoys plugs are amazing. There are 2 tutorials on Mac Pro Video.com on Soundtoys that are worth checking out. They have offers on at various points of the year so you can get them at a really affordable price so worth keeping an eye open...

https://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/soundtoys-5-101-explained-and-explored


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> Just picked up Soundtoys 5 during the killer Easter sale (seems like it really paid to jump on the Little Plate train last year, too!) and I have to say I'm blown away. I'd been on the fence with an Eventide H9 lately but ST5 has stopped my H9 jones dead in its tracks for now. Makes sense there is overlap in developers between Eventide and ST because they're both the best sounding FX going. ST5 is going to offer months if not years of awe and exploration, I'm sure. Sale ends tomorrow, by the by.



Great sale, I had initially bought Echoboy for $49 in the sale and had Little Plate for free last year. Then noticed the insane discount to upgrade to Soundtoys 5 - glad I upgraded.

Best purchase of the year. lovin' it!


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the comments!

*What would you like Soundtoys to produce next? Soundtoys 6? More Reverbs, Granular?
*
Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## Dietz (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm a BIG fan of Soundtoys' plug-ins (despite the slightly overdone "retro"-GUIs). Especially Echoboy is my first call for anything that needs tasty delays, slap-backs, retro reverbs, chorusing, flanging, phasing, stereo widening, saturation, distortion ... you name it.

_Trivia: In 2015 the Eurovision Song Contest took place in Vienna (... for non-Europeans: ESC is more or less the mother of all TV music contests, with about 200 million people from more than 50 countries watching the Grand Final). I had the honour to mix all the music of the live shows in the OB van. The processors which formed the sonic basis of literally all of the 40 songs were VSL Vienna Suite Master EQ, Bricasti M7 and Soundtoys Echoboy.  About 80 percent of anything you perceived as an "effect!!!" was in fact Echoboy. This plug-in can do almost _everything_. 8-) _


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Little Plate - Best Plate Reverb out there, saying allot with how good UAD, Waves, etc are




I'm a big fan of the Soundtoys bundle and agree with most of your statements.
...however, "best plate" awards clearly goes to Valhalla Plate in my opinion. 
(...while i can't find lot of use for VVV...)


----------



## StillLife (Apr 5, 2018)

Can anyone explain the upgrade path / prices to me? I can't seem to find them on the Soundtoys site. I currently own nothing from Soundtoys, but if I'd buy Echoboy for 49 first, how much would an upgrade to ST5 cost me then, afterwards?


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Little Plate - Best Plate Reverb out there, saying allot with how good UAD, Waves, etc are
> 
> Echoboy (jr) - Best Delay out there IMO, and there allot to choose from. Very musical.
> 
> ...




@synthpunk 
no love for filterfreak?


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Can anyone explain the upgrade path / prices to me? I can't seem to find them on the Soundtoys site. I currently own nothing from Soundtoys, but if I'd buy Echoboy for 49 first, how much would an upgrade to ST5 cost me then, afterwards?



I had Little Plate from last years launch [for free] So bought Echoboy the other day for $49 then got upgrade discount for Soundtoys for $159.

Not sure what It'll cost with only Echoboy but it will be lower than the $399 sale price. Goes up to $499 tomorrow.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 5, 2018)

Strangely enough, I do not get on with Valhalla Plate. But love VV and VR.



Living Fossil said:


> I'm a big fan of the Soundtoys bundle and agree with most of your statements.
> ...however, "best plate" awards clearly goes to Valhalla Plate in my opinion.
> (...while i can't find lot of use for VVV...)


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 5, 2018)

I do not use allot of ext filters but sure, when your up in the middle of the night bathroom break you can't remember everything 



kgdrum said:


> @synthpunk
> no love for filterfreak?


----------



## StillLife (Apr 5, 2018)

pfmusic said:


> I had Little Plate from last years launch [for free] So bought Echoboy the other day for $49 then got upgrade discount for Soundtoys for $159.
> 
> Not sure what It'll cost with only Echoboy but it will be lower than the $399 sale price. Goes up to $499 tomorrow.


Thanks! I just bought Echoboy and then upgraded to ST5 for 159! So ST5 cost me about 170 euro. Time to play!


----------



## StillLife (Apr 5, 2018)

..or so I thought... Installed, activated in I-lok, but Cubase 9.5 (latest update) hangs on scanning the Soundtoys plugin. First with Crhystalizer and when I took that one out, it hanged on Decapitator, displaying a 'timed-out' message.
Anyone knows what's wrong?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 5, 2018)

this guy has some very efficient and yet thorough tutorials: 

and this is an "official" soundtoys decapitator run-through:


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Thanks! I just bought Echoboy and then upgraded to ST5 for 159! So ST5 cost me about 170 euro. Time to play!



Great stuff, glad to hear it worked for you too - well done!


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

StillLife said:


> ..or so I thought... Installed, activated in I-lok, but Cubase 9.5 (latest update) hangs on scanning the Soundtoys plugin. First with Crhystalizer and when I took that one out, it hanged on Decapitator, displaying a 'timed-out' message.
> Anyone knows what's wrong?



Not updated the latest Cubase 9.5 update yet, although two of the soundtoys plug-ins did get blacklisted, but I reactivated and all is working.

If you get no joy, I would contact Soundtoys - check out the support page on their site.


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

JohnG said:


> this guy has some very efficient and yet thorough tutorials:
> 
> and this is an "official" soundtoys decapitator run-through:



Yeah, been watching these helpful videos too - very good tips! Cheers


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 5, 2018)

Latest version of of ilok software ? 

Contact ST support.



StillLife said:


> ..or so I thought... Installed, activated in I-lok, but Cubase 9.5 (latest update) hangs on scanning the Soundtoys plugin. First with Crhystalizer and when I took that one out, it hanged on Decapitator, displaying a 'timed-out' message.
> Anyone knows what's wrong?


----------



## StillLife (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks. I'll check.
Seems to be a 9.5 problem, as the suite does work in 9.0. I'll contact Soundtoys support if I cannot fix it.




synthpunk said:


> Latest version of of ilok software ?
> 
> Contact ST support.[/QUOTE


----------



## playz123 (Apr 5, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Thanks. I'll check.
> Seems to be a 9.5 problem, as the suite does work in 9.0. I'll contact Soundtoys support if I cannot fix it.


Just installed the entire suite in Cubase 9.5.2.1 and everything went flawlessly, so perhaps be sure you are using the latest version of 9.5.


----------



## pfmusic (Apr 5, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Thanks. I'll check.
> Seems to be a 9.5 problem, as the suite does work in 9.0. I'll contact Soundtoys support if I cannot fix it.



Sorry to hear your having a problem with 9.5 It's working fine with my Cubase 9.5 here - as mentioned, I've not updated to the most recent update released today/yesterday

Maybe try uninstalling and try again. Hope it works for you soon.


----------



## StillLife (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks, good to know it should work. I'll check updates and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 7, 2018)

JohnG said:


> this guy has some very efficient and yet thorough tutorials:
> 
> and this is an "official" soundtoys decapitator run-through:





Thanks John. The Crystallizer tutorial was first rate. Detailed all of the parameters in a brief & clear manner. Examples demonstrated in a no nonsense manner what this effect plugin can achieve.


----------

